# NW car shows



## 84monte (Jan 19, 2005)

So to all those NW riders when are the show in the NW going down? Any body got some dates and places? :biggrin:


----------



## mz_n8tive_one (Jul 12, 2004)

tha northwest is fuckin gay. since tha weather so fucked up over here in tha winter time, shows dont usually start until tha weather start gettin good


----------



## Mr Livin Low (Nov 16, 2003)

Chelhalis should be right around the corner.I think Garret from Mixed Company has the schedle of some of the local car shows .The rest of the shows just kind of depend on the local Car Clubs.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

Chehalis will be sometime in may not sure of the day. not sure of any other shows.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

may 29th chehalis wash, blvd ent :biggrin: 

july 10th yakima wash, blvd ent :biggrin: 

august 6th portland or, lrm :biggrin: 

august 21st spokane wash, lowcos cc :biggrin: 

THERE IS MORE BUT THE DATES HAVNT BEEN SET :biggrin:


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

AUG14,2005 BOULEVARD C.C. TACOMA,WA B&I MARKET PLACE


----------



## NWRIDER (Nov 25, 2002)

FULLXTC 5TH ANNUAL WILL PROBABLY BE AROUND JUNE 18TH


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

There's a FEW "pull up and park" type shows around... Most of the hotrodders shows in Spokane have a lowrider class, but not many lolos show up :dunno: 
There are some REALLY nice OG cars at these shows, too...


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Jan 21 2005, 07:24 PM
> *There's a FEW "pull up and park" type shows around...  Most of the hotrodders shows in Spokane have a lowrider class, but not many lolos show up  :dunno:
> There are some REALLY nice OG cars at these shows, too...
> [snapback]2630176[/snapback]​*


I like going to some of these shows, and show some support, that way they wont think we are that bad of guys.


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

nick is ur new dvd out yet and if so does it have wat happened at the hop wat u brought da fighting lol


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Jan 23 2005, 08:01 PM
> *nick is ur new dvd out yet and if so does it have wat happened at the hop wat u brought da fighting lol
> [snapback]2636612[/snapback]​*



NO FIGHTING ON STREET STARS, I PROMOTE *POSITIVE* LOWRIDING ONLY, THATS WHY I TELL PEOPLE TO *SHOW UP*AT THESE EVENTS BECUASE THERES ALWAYS SOMETHING OUT THERE YOU'LL LIKE, EVEN IF IT IS FIGHTING


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Jan 20 2005, 12:31 PM
> *may 29th chehalis wash, blvd ent :biggrin:
> 
> july 10th yakima wash, blvd ent  :biggrin:
> ...



what about the show in april, the Jendas?


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by carmelcandy_@Jan 25 2005, 05:45 PM
> *what about the show in april, the Jendas?
> [snapback]2642527[/snapback]​*




At the present time there is NO show planned. The one last year was a KOS and I refuse to have another KOS after my son was so badly bashed by a certain person. But we are still working on some other things and I will keep everyone informed of any changes in the venue. 

THE JENDA'S


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Jan 26 2005, 10:01 AM
> *At the present time there is NO show planned. The one last year was a KOS and I refuse to have another KOS after my son was so badly bashed by a certain person. But we are still working on some other things and I will keep everyone informed of any changes in the venue.
> 
> THE JENDA'S
> [snapback]2644324[/snapback]​*


 Didnt know something cracked off like that, you r koo peeps brenda, why would someone start some shit with ur son. Shit he aint even 18 yet, he is just in it for the fun and sport just like everyone esle. Keep me posted if anything changes.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

:0 

I DONT GIVE A FUCK WHAT ANYONE SAYS, THE ONLY REASON IT STUCK WAS CAUSE PAUL MADE IT BY PUSHING THE BACK DOWN, AND FROM WHAT I SAW IT WAS CAUSE THE CAR WAS GETTING TOO CLOSE TO SOME KIDS! THE NW WILL SEE, ON STREET STARS 2, NO ONE CAN ARGUE THAT IT IS #1 IN THE RADICAL CLASS, ITS THE ONE TO BEAT, ALL BUMPERS, CLEAN PAINT, CLEAN INTERIOR, SUNROOF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Thank you Big Poppa NICK, you know how we be doing it!!! And just wait til the newest and greatest ONE is broke out. WOW is it PRETTY all candy paint with patterns, COMPLETE powercoat UNDERCARRIAGE all the way down to the drivetrain and as well as the rearend. And shiny chrome to make it stand out, oh ya we got a little som som for the Northwest, can't nobody say that THIS ONE IS A JUNK YARD HOPPER.. You'll see soon right Nick? When you coming cause it's finished now and ready to be filmed for the FIRST time and you get the exclusive shot. Lots of love


THE JENDA'S


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Jan 26 2005, 03:58 PM
> *Thank you Big Poppa NICK, you know how we be doing it!!! And just wait til the newest and greatest ONE is broke out. WOW is it PRETTY all candy paint with patterns, COMPLETE powercoat UNDERCARRIAGE all the way down to the drivetrain and as well as the rearend. And shiny chrome to make it stand out, oh ya we got a little som som for the Northwest, can't nobody say that THIS ONE IS A JUNK YARD HOPPER.. You'll see soon right Nick? When you coming cause it's finished now and ready to be filmed for the FIRST time and you get the exclusive shot. Lots of love                                  THE JENDA'S
> [snapback]2646464[/snapback]​*



thats the plan i need to call paul but im going to see you guys real soon, big plans with the jendas for street stars 2005 :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Jan 26 2005, 05:58 PM
> *Thank you Big Poppa NICK, you know how we be doing it!!! And just wait til the newest and greatest ONE is broke out. WOW is it PRETTY all candy paint with patterns, COMPLETE powercoat UNDERCARRIAGE all the way down to the drivetrain and as well as the rearend. And shiny chrome to make it stand out, oh ya we got a little som som for the Northwest, can't nobody say that THIS ONE IS A JUNK YARD HOPPER.. You'll see soon right Nick? When you coming cause it's finished now and ready to be filmed for the FIRST time and you get the exclusive shot. Lots of love
> THE JENDA'S
> [snapback]2646464[/snapback]​*


can't wait to see this one!
:thumbsup:


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

any one rollin up to the seattle roadster show this year march 4th -6th?

ill be there with my bike and hopefully my truck


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by b_boy02000_@Jan 27 2005, 02:09 PM
> *any one rollin up to the seattle roadster show this year march 4th -6th?
> 
> ill be there with my bike and hopefully my truck
> [snapback]2650010[/snapback]​*



i be there....as a spectator


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

earlier this month my homies in LIFETIME cc said they wernt doing a show this year year, but i saw one of them yesterday and they said its back on :biggrin: so ill let everyone know, :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

damn we need more shows!


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

THE NORTHWEST SHOWS ARE TIGHT WHEN THERE IS ONE


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Got these in the mail today...

[attachmentid=103503]


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Here's the pre-registration forms if anyone needs to copy and paste... Yellow is Chehalis and Green is Yakima.

[attachmentid=103508]


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

May 1
12pm to 6pm
Boise State Universty

Cinco de Mayo Fiesta 
Details:
Location: Student Union back patio and soccer field.

This annual Cinco de Mayo festival attracts over 1000 people to campus. It features 2 stages; one with traditional entertainment and one with more urban entertainment. The annual Miss cinco de Mayo pageant will return, along with the Jalapeno eating contest, a Mr. Cinco de Mayo contest and a car show. The festival is sponsored by the Organizacion de Estudiantes Latino Americanos (OELA). For more information contact Ramon Silva at 426-3038 or the Boise State University Cultural Center at 426-5950.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

ID LIKE TO MAKE IT BUT WENATCHEE HAS APPLEBLOSSOM


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Feb 7 2005, 08:58 PM
> *ID LIKE TO MAKE IT BUT WENATCHEE HAS APPLEBLOSSOM
> [snapback]2694315[/snapback]​*


what's the exact date for this?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Feb 7 2005, 07:06 PM
> *what's the exact date for this?
> [snapback]2694360[/snapback]​*



its always the first weekend in may :biggrin:


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Rob00_@Feb 7 2005, 03:05 PM
> *May 1
> 12pm to 6pm
> Boise State Universty
> ...


All money raised for this car show goes to put back in the fund for Organizacion de Estudiantes Latino Americanos to help hispainc students to be able to attend BSU.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Who's got directions to Appleblossum from Seattle for me?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Feb 10 2005, 03:46 PM
> *Who's got directions to Appleblossum from Seattle for me?
> [snapback]2708242[/snapback]​*



i dont, but i do know theres a short cut through the mountains


----------



## Hypnotic (Jan 16, 2004)

Apple Blossom May 6-8.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Feb 10 2005, 04:46 PM
> *Who's got directions to Appleblossum from Seattle for me?
> [snapback]2708242[/snapback]​*


I'LL GET THEM FOR YOU. ITS SO EASY TO GET THERE.


----------



## Hypnotic (Jan 16, 2004)

I-90 east take the wenatchee exit just past cle elum and follow that through blewett pass. When you come to the stop sign at highway 2 take a right 20 minutes and you hit wenatchee. about 2 hours from seattle


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

WHAT HE SAID.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Cool thanks yall. How far is Wenatchee from Spokane?


----------



## CREM8R (Sep 27, 2003)

Sittin' Pretti

Summer Slam 12

When: August 27, 2005

Where: Cascade High School, Everett WA

Time: Roll in - 7 am. Show/judging - 11 am.

How much: $20 Pre-reg. $25 Day Of.

Contact: [email protected] or call 360-202-1119


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Feb 12 2005, 01:24 PM
> *Cool thanks yall.  How far is Wenatchee from Spokane?
> [snapback]2715816[/snapback]​*


ITS ABOUT 2 HOURS AND 15 MINUTES BUT THE WAY SANCHO DRIVES, 16 1/2 MINUTES.


----------



## Hypnotic (Jan 16, 2004)

I think it's little closer to 17 minutes.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hypnotic_@Feb 13 2005, 10:27 AM
> *I think it's little closer to 17 minutes.
> [snapback]2719300[/snapback]​*


 MY BAD


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

UCE PORTLAND BBQ

JUNE 26TH

VANCOUVER LAKE PARK :cheesy:


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@Feb 13 2005, 07:09 PM
> *UCE PORTLAND BBQ
> 
> JUNE 26TH
> ...



SHOULD BE A GOOD TURNOUT


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

Keep'm coming right now every weekend in aug is filled so that's very good! Touch Of Reality will not have a show this year but will have one starting again next year, sorry for the disappointment cause i have had alot of people ask me about it but i'll stop right there!


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Feb 13 2005, 08:12 AM
> *ITS ABOUT 2 HOURS AND 15 MINUTES BUT THE WAY SANCHO DRIVES, 16 1/2 MINUTES.
> [snapback]2719096[/snapback]​*



That reminds me, I got a $533 neglagent driving ticket for going 112 mph in Ritzville last week :angry: Thats got to be the gayest town in Washington.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Its so damn nice out that we should be having shows now


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Feb 16 2005, 11:39 PM
> *Its so damn nice out that we should be having shows now
> [snapback]2736876[/snapback]​*



:0 theres alot of new cars being built for this year :biggrin:


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

MY CAR IS NOT NEW BUT ITS COMING OUT WITH SOME NEW SHIT :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ILL SEE YOU ALL AT THE SHOWS


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chivomexicano (Mar 15, 2003)

3rd Annual Carnalismo CC Show - Hermiston, OR. June 26th


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

another conflicting weekend!


----------



## chivomexicano (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Feb 20 2005, 12:10 PM
> *another conflicting weekend!
> [snapback]2751869[/snapback]​*


We've been doing it the same weekend in June the first two years.


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

i'll be with a new ride this year!!!! can't wait till its done!!!! spring/summer 05


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

ttt


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MAUIMALIBU78_@Feb 17 2005, 08:54 PM
> *MY CAR IS NOT  NEW BUT ITS COMING OUT WITH SOME NEW SHIT :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: ILL SEE YOU ALL AT THE SHOWS
> [snapback]2740915[/snapback]​*


WHAT CAR DO YOU HAVE?


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Feb 24 2005, 02:58 PM
> *WHAT CAR DO YOU HAVE?
> [snapback]2771905[/snapback]​*


I GOT A BABY BLUE MALIBU WHAT YOU GOT ?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

YA TONY WHAT YOU GOT TO NOSE UP :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

We might have something in the works for this year so i need to know are there anymore show dates so that we can plan the date for our event! thanks


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

just to let all of you know mike finally finished the Licks&Tricks video from last summer jason is selling out at WestSide(503)844-9862 for only 10 bucks. It has Chelahis,Yak,vancouver lake,Yak end of the summer,Delta Park,some street and house call Ryan(uce) vs. Donald(purple linc.) If anybody needs one in the salem area get back at me.


----------



## HATERADE (Nov 26, 2002)

WHATS REALLY CRACKIN IN THE N.W. STREETSTARS FALLIN OFF THE EARTH?

NICK CALL ME I NEED TO TALK TO YA 602-717-6741


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

RI will be there bright and early as usual....




> _Originally posted by b_boy02000_@Jan 27 2005, 03:09 PM
> *any one rollin up to the seattle roadster show this year march 4th -6th?
> 
> ill be there with my bike and hopefully my truck
> [snapback]2650010[/snapback]​*


----------



## babyhuey (Oct 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@Feb 13 2005, 06:09 PM
> *UCE PORTLAND BBQ
> 
> JUNE 26TH
> ...



if you guys need any help putting this together.... 
just let me know, im always down to help with whatever.....


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

Moctezuma Promotions and Productions along with Royal Image CC show at Cheney Stadium in Tacoma WA on Sept. 24, 2005


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Mar 2 2005, 10:49 PM
> *Moctezuma Promotions and Productions along with Royal Image CC show at Cheney Stadium in Tacoma WA on Sept. 24, 2005
> [snapback]2801297[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: we are there just as before. will there be a hop?


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Mar 2 2005, 10:49 PM
> *Moctezuma Promotions and Productions along with Royal Image CC show at Cheney Stadium in Tacoma WA on Sept. 24, 2005
> [snapback]2801297[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: we are there just as before. will there be a hop?


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

seattle roadster show this weekend


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Mar 3 2005, 02:50 PM
> *seattle roadster show this weekend
> [snapback]2804139[/snapback]​*


hopefully i will be there.


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

dawg, i got da drop there but i won't be until sunday afternoon... got drill this weekend and i couldn't change it



> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Mar 3 2005, 04:01 PM
> *hopefully i will be there.
> [snapback]2804840[/snapback]​*


----------



## copone cad (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@Feb 25 2005, 01:36 PM
> *YA TONY WHAT YOU GOT TO NOSE UP :biggrin:
> [snapback]2776328[/snapback]​*


hopefully your building a caddy for me.


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Rob00_@Feb 7 2005, 03:05 PM
> *May 1
> 12pm to 6pm
> Boise State Universty
> ...


Is anyone from the Northwest going to be coming to this car show? :dunno:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Rob00_@Mar 6 2005, 01:14 AM
> *Is anyone from the Northwest going to be coming to this car show? :dunno:
> [snapback]2814639[/snapback]​*


not sure just yet? :dunno:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Mar 6 2005, 02:04 AM
> *hopefully your building a caddy for me.
> [snapback]2814144[/snapback]​*



c u in chehalis :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@Mar 6 2005, 05:11 PM
> *c u in chehalis :biggrin:
> [snapback]2816037[/snapback]​*


seems like each year there are less and less people at the show hopefully this year that will turn around and more people will show! but we will c yall there!


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Mar 7 2005, 09:54 AM
> *seems like each year there are less and less people at the show hopefully this year that will turn around and more people will show! but we will c yall there!
> [snapback]2818822[/snapback]​*


Will be there hope it ain't rainin', thats probably why less and less.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Mar 7 2005, 08:36 PM
> *Will be there hope it ain't rainin', thats probably why less and less.
> [snapback]2821920[/snapback]​*


We are all used to rain it aint gunna hurt us for a little be if no one shows to the shows then they go away and there will be no more i know not everybody can make every show but we ned to support as many as we can really the major ones that have been going for many years now Blvd Ent had 3 shows for a short time now they are back to 2 for lack of support so lets keep the NW "SHOWING" strong


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 8 2005, 02:02 AM
> *We are all used to rain it aint gunna hurt us for a little be if no one shows to the shows then they go away and there will be no more i know not everybody can make every show but we ned to support as many as we can really the major ones that have been going for many years now Blvd Ent had 3 shows for a short time now they are back to 2 for lack of support so lets keep the NW "SHOWING" strong
> [snapback]2822484[/snapback]​*


 :tears: you said that in a very touching way!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 




but seriously thou your right a lil rain doesn't hurt anyone if your a real rider! :thumbsup:


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 8 2005, 02:02 AM
> *We are all used to rain it aint gunna hurt us for a little be if no one shows to the shows then they go away and there will be no more i know not everybody can make every show but we ned to support as many as we can really the major ones that have been going for many years now Blvd Ent had 3 shows for a short time now they are back to 2 for lack of support so lets keep the NW "SHOWING" strong
> [snapback]2822484[/snapback]​*


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Livin Low (Nov 16, 2003)

As many times this site has been viewed.It goes to show how much the N.W is tuned in on whats comeing up.If every thing goes well we will probly be throwing a BBQ in apirl.That might be somethin to look forward to


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

you know We'll try to be there if and when it goes down



> _Originally posted by Mr Livin Low_@Mar 12 2005, 02:02 PM
> *As many times this site has been viewed.It goes to show how much the N.W is tuned in on whats comeing up.If every thing goes well we will probly  be throwing a BBQ in apirl.That might be somethin to look forward to
> [snapback]2842950[/snapback]​*


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

ACDelco Northwest Motorfest 
Date: Jul 1 2005 - Jul 3 2005 
Time: 9am - 6pm 

Make/Manufacturer: Open 
Event organizer: jack armstrong, [email protected] 
Event Type: Show Event 
URL: http://www.northwestmotorfest.com 
Category: Open 
Phone: 208 323 1808 Mobile: 208 890 1576
Address: PO Box 44111
Fax: 208 342 0444 
City, State Zip: Boise, ID 83711 

Map Location: Western Idaho Fairgrounds

Description 
ACDelco Northwest Motorfest is a 3 day alcohol free, family friendly celebration of all things motorized. *** Meet Courtney Hansen from the hit TV show OVERHAULIN' *** CAPITOL CITY CRUISE: Saturday July 2, we shut down Downtown Boise for a CONTROLLED cruise from 7pm-11pm! *** 50th anniversary of the '55 Chevy. All '55s receive free registration PLUS the first 50 '55s will be paid $50.55! (excludes '55 Corvettes) *** 1955 Chevy Raffle Car. $5 tickets. Net proceeds go to MAKE-A-WISH FOUNDATION OF IDAHO granting wishes to children with life-threatening illnesses. *** GM RESTORATION PARTS DISPLAY *** ACDelco EXTREME GARAGE DISPLAY featuring the racecars from NHRA and BUSCH SERIES plus several hands-on activities *** IDAHO QUARTER SCALE ASSOCIATION "Northwest Nationals". 4 feet long, 49cc weedeater motors, NASCAR and WORLD OF OUTLAWS replicas doing 70mph. Nearly 60 of them coming to town! *** Boise Muffler "HOLESHOT NATIONALS". 100' drag strip with a stoplight start. Like street racing, only legal! Available to paid participants ONLY *** Drag racing lawn mowers. SNAPPERS and TOROS running 1,100cc motorcycle and 1,300 cc snowmobile engines. They'll do their 100'dragstrip in under 2 seconds!!! *** Friday night Dairy Queen "DINNER AND FUN RUN" *** Downs Auto Auction. Buy, sell or dream *** SWAP MEET. Info at [email protected] *** Complete details at www.northwestmotorfest.com 



Available Event Signup Fees: 

Fee Name: Show -n- Shine registration
Price: US $33 
Details: Through June 24, 2005, $33.00 registration fee includes: Canvas tote bag (to first 333 registrants). One (1) ACDelco NWMF T-shirt (specify size) S-XXXL.Enter size on questionaire. One (1) ACDelco NWMF dash plaque. 1 raffle car ticket. Dairy Queen DINNER AND FUN RUN for 2, breakfast for 2 Sat & Sun. 

Fee Name: 2 or more vehicles registered
Price: US $3 
Details: 2 or more vehicles registered to the same person. $33 for the first and $3 for each additional vehicle. $3 registration receives dash plaque only


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Livin Low_@Mar 12 2005, 03:02 PM
> *As many times this site has been viewed.It goes to show how much the N.W is tuned in on whats comeing up.If every thing goes well we will probly  be throwing a BBQ in apirl.That might be somethin to look forward to
> [snapback]2842950[/snapback]​*


cool just let us know when and we will be there! :thumbsup:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

I just got a show listing for some car shows, most arent lowrider shows but are still cool to check out.

March 2005 
4-6 49th Portland Roadster Show, OR 503-232-4567 
10-13 Boise Roadster Show, Boise ID 208-938-8986 
11-13 Goodguy's, Famoso Raceway, Bakersfield, CA 925-838-9876 
11-13 Great Falls (MT.) Custom Car Show, 406-453-8808 
19-20 Almost Spring Swap, Puyallup, WA 360-876-4511 
19-20 Goodguy's Al Amer. Get-Together-Pleasanton, CA 925-838-9876 
20 VW Show @ XXX, Issaquah, WA 425-392-1266 
25-27 Spokane Auto Boat Speed Show, Spokane, WA 509-465-1126 

April 2005 
1-3 Goodguys Del Mar Rod & Custom, CA 925-838-9876 
1-3 Portland Swapmeet, OR 503-678-2100 
3 Spokane Raceway Park 2005 Season Opener, Drags Racing
& Stockcar Racing, Spokane, WA 509-244-3663/509-244-3664 
9 Firebird Swap Meet & Warmup, Boise, ID 208-938-8986 
16 Kids for Kids Penny Drive, Spokane, WA 509-326-1651 
16 Top Hat Pub Block Party, Str. 12pm, Spokane, WA 509-489-6540 
16 Pacific NW Model Show/Swap, Portland, OR 503-774-4297 
22-24 Mild To Wild Car Show, Tacoma, WA 253-879-0291 
23-24 BC Classic & Customs S&S, Abbotsford, BC 604-539-7223 
23 Dogwood Festival, LCSC Campus, Lewiston, ID 208-792-2243 
23-24 17th Goodguys Nitro Nost. Drags, Sonoma, CA 925-838-9876 
24 Spokane Corvette Spring Run, Spokane, WA 509-922-8142 
25 Okanagon Swap Meet, Pentictton, BC 250-493-1498 
29-1 NSRA Western St. Rod Nats, Bakersfield, CA 574-875-4032 
30-1 Antique Auto Parts Swap, Great Falls, MT 406-761-8526 

May 2005 
1 Street Tin Swap Meet-S&S, Wandermere Mall, (9-3:30)
N. Division, Spokane, WA 509-487-8226 
1 Wayback Café Cruise-S&S, Lewiston, ID 208-743-2396 
4 Hot Rod Café Cruise night opener Party, Post Falls, ID 208-777-1712 
5 Hot Rod Café Thunder Thursday Bike Night Kick Off Party,
Post Falls, ID 208-777-1712 
7 NSRA App. Day, Chili Feed, Renton, WA 425-226-2965 
7 Tri-City Swapmeet, Kennewick, WA 509-967-9361 
7 Depot Days Classic Car Show, Wallace, ID 208-752-1131 
7 Classy Chassis Show, Kennewick, WA 509-582-7221 
7 3nd Tyler & Kelly Kickoff S&S, Lewiston, ID 208-746-9801 
7 NSRA App. Day, Tyler & Kelly, Lewiston, ID 208-746-1862 
7-8 Car Show/Swap Meet, Okanogan Fairgds, WA 509-826-4631 
11 "Spring Fling" SCC Campus, Spokane, WA 509-533-7100/533-7090 
11 Hot Rod Café Club Cruise Night, (5-9) Post Falls, ID 208-777-1712 
14 Chipman & Taylor Car Show, (9-3) Pullman, WA 509-334-3555 
14-15 Monroe Swap Meet, Monroe, WA 800-645-4997 
14-15 25th Oldies Drags, Firebird, Boise, ID 208-938-8986 
15 Panhandle Poker Rallye, Spokane, WA 509-533-0025 
18 Hot Rod Café Club Cruise Night, (5-9) Post Falls, ID 208-777-1712 
20-22 Lost in the 50's, Sandpoint, ID 208-263-9321 / 265-LOST 
20-23 Blossom Run 2005, Pre 66 S&S, Summerland, BC 250-769-3558 
21 Lilac Funny Car Championships, SRP. Spokane, WA 509-244-3663 
21 The Hot Rod Café , Graffiti Sound Solutions & Easyriders
Road House Block Party, Post Falls, ID 208-777-1712 
25 Hot Rod Café Club Cruise Night, (5-9) Post Falls, ID 208-777-1712 
27-29 Icebreaker 25 (1980 or older), Helena, MT 406-458-0492 
28 Spring Festival Car Show, Moses Lake, WA 509-765-6392 
28 Nostalgia Days, (open) Chewelah, WA 509-722-4302 / 722-3382 
29 Street Tin Ritzville Shake Down Cruise, Ritzville, WA 509-487-8226 
29 Swapmeet & Show, Ritzville, WA 509-659-0829 
29 Old Car Show & Picnic, Yakima, WA 509-452-4485 
29 NSRA App. Day, Prineville, OR. 541-327-2078 

June 2005 
1 Hot Rod Café Club Cruise Night, (5-9) Post Falls, ID 208-777-1712 
3-5 Old School House Rock, Superior, MT 406-822-3589 
3-5 IGNITOR NITRO Nats, Firebird, Boise, ID 208-938-8986 
4 Borders Three Jamboree, Bonners Ferry, ID 208-267-2993 
4 Hot Rod Gathering & BBQ, Palouse, WA 208-301-0018 
4 Muffler Plus Show & Shine, Post Falls, ID 208-773-5834 
4 27th Spokane Area Classic Chevy Club S&S, Open Show,
Telect Inc Liberty Lake, WA 208-773-3491 / 509-467-1957 
4 All Star Chevy Drags-S&S, SRP Spokane, WA 509-244-3663 
4 Kettle Falls Town & County Days, WA 509-738-2677 
4 Kamloops BC, Swapmeet, Chase, BC 250-577-3554 
4-5 Goodguys Summer Get-Together, Pleasanton, CA 925-838-9876 
5 Yakima Rods & Custom Picnic, Naches, WA 509-452-6477 
8 Hot Rod Café Club Cruise Night, (5-9) Post Falls, ID 208-777-1712 
10-12 Rockin in the Rockies Cruise-S&S, Cranbrook, BC 250-489-5638 
11 Swap Meet & Car Show, Yakima, WA 509-453-2119 
11 Flag Day Celebration, Parade-S&S, Fairfield, WA 509-283-2414 
11-12 Seaside Muscle Beach Cruz, Seaside, OR 503-717-8530 
15 Hot Rod Café Club Cruise Night, Hosted By The Corvette Club
509-922-8142, (5-9) Post Falls, ID 208-777-1712 
16-18 Swap Meet & Car Show, Hamilton, MT 406-363-4449 
17-18 Best Rod Run By A Dam Site, Grand Coulee, WA 509-633-2400 
17-18 Car d'Lane Cruise & Show, Coeur d 'Alene, ID 208-667-4040 
17-19 All Wheels Weekend, Dayton, WA 800-882-6299 
17-19 GM Picnic & Swapmeet, Graham, WA 253-531-5266 
18 Les Schwab Auto Show, Fairgds, Spokane, WA 509-981-7480 
18 Coeur d'Alene (ID) Swap Meet, Kootenai fairgs, 208-762-8080 
18 Open Kootenay Mopar Show & Swap,Castleger, BC 250-352-7358 
18 Territorial Days Rod Run, Deer Lodge, MT 406-846-2612 
19 Nostalgia Drags, SRP, Spokane, WA 509-244-3663 
20 All Ford Show @ Windel Ford, Spokane, WA 509-926-1113 
22 Hot Rod Café Club Cruise Night, (5-9) Post Falls, ID 208-777-1712 
23-25 Cool Desert Nights, Richland, WA 509-943-3614 
24-25 Charity Car Show, Missoula, MT 406-543-4238 
24-26 Peach City Beach Cruise, S&S, Pentiction, BC 250-487-2303 
24-26 Can-Am Nationals & Swap Meet, Lynden, WA 360-398-1327 
24-26 27th Apple Run & Bar B Que, (pre 71) Wenatchee, WA 509-884-7053 
24-26 NSRA Rocky Mt. Nationals, Pueblo, CO 505-763-5771 
25 The Dukes Auto Club, Family & Friends Picnic, (Open) Bring The
Family, @ Suntag Park 9 Mile, (Spokane) WA 509-869-6606 
25 Lilac City Mopars S&S, Spokane, WA 509-467-6135 
25-26 6th Binder Bash, Coeur d'Alene, ID 208-664-8291/509-467-8563 
26 V.W. Club Bug Fair, Fairgds, Spokane, WA 509-927-1031 
25 Graidmont Picnic S&S, Graidmont, ID 208-924-5055 
29 Hot Rod Café Club Cruise Night, (5-9) Post Falls, ID 208-777-1712 

July 2005 
1-3 Northwest Motorfest, Boise, ID 877-474-6963 / 208-323-1808 
2 Fox Hunt & Jet Car Races, SRP, Spokane, WA 509-244-3663 
3 Camas Prairie Cruisers S&S, Grangeville, ID 208-983-9164 
4 Ryan's Rodders Car Club, Parade-S&S, Troy, MT 406-295-9342 
6 Hot Rod Café Club Cruise Night, (5-9) Post Falls, ID 208-777-1712 
6-7 Pre Registration For The 8th An. River City Rod Run 2005,
1975 or older, Hot Rod Café, Post Falls, ID 208-777-1712 
8-10 Midnight Riders Dam Rod Run, Mossyrock, WA 253-770-4015 
8-10 Early Ford Swap Meet, Fairgrounds, Spokane, WA 509-994-4924 
8-10 Hot Rod Cafés 8th River City Rod Run 2005, 1975 or older
The Cda Grey Hound Park, Post Falls, ID 208-777-1712 
9 Hermiston Classics S&S, Hermiston, OR 541-449-3251 
13 Hot Rod Café Club Cruise Night, (5-9) Post Falls, ID 208-777-1712 
15 Goodguys NW Nats, Nos. Drags SIR, Seattle, WA 253-631-1550 
15-16 Rods & Classics S&S, Thompson Falls, MT 406-827-4485 
15-16 St. Joe Valley S&S, (open) St. Maries, ID 208-582-0832 
15-16 Rods & Classics S&S, Thompson Falls, MT 406-827-4485 
15-17 Goodguys NW Nats, Puyallup, WA 925-838-9876 / 253-848-1405 
16 Road Knights Auto Club, Open S&S, Davenport, WA 509-725-1959 
16 Orofino 2nd Scholarship S&S, Orofino, ID 208-476-7569 
16 Rathdrum Days S&S, Rathdrum, ID 208-687-1212 
16 Othello Spud Run, S&S, Slow Drags, Othello, WA 509-488-3278 
16 Old Timers Day Cruzin, Troy, ID 208-835-4777 
16-17 Mustang Roundup, All Ford Picnic, Bellevue, WA 425-743-3592 
19/26 Silverwood "Toyota" Tuesdays Theme Park, ID 208-683-3400 ex121 
20 Hot Rod Café Club Cruise Night, (5-9) Post Falls, ID 208-777-1712 
21 Inland Northwest Car Club Council Scholarship Car Show, Open
Downtown Spokane, WA 509-467-8235 
21-24 Glacier Rod Run, pre 57, Kalispell, MT 406-257-1945 
23-24 Oldtimers NW Rod Run, Port Angeles, WA 360-405-1432 
27 Hot Rod Café Club Cruise Night, (5-9) Post Falls, ID 208-777-1712 
29 11th Body By Scotty, Block Party, Post Falls, ID 208-773-0925 
29-30 Asphalt Angels Cruise-S&S, Priest River, ID 208-448-1146 
29-30 Hayden Days S&S, Hayden, ID, 208-772-4411 ex 1015 
30 I.E. Mustang Club, Hot Wheels in Millwood, WA 208-623-4101 
30 Glass on Grass, All Corvette Show, Spokane, WA 509-922-8142 
30-31 Oldtime Drags, Mission, BC 604-826-6315 
30-7 Hot August Nights, Reno, NV 775-356-1956 

August 2005 
3 Hot Rod Café Club Cruise Night, (5-9) Post Falls, ID 208-777-1712 
4-7 NSRA Street Rod Nats, Louisville, KY 901-452-4030 
5-6 Wanderers James Dean Days S&S, Chewelah, WA 509-466-5935 
5-7 Goodguys Nitro Nats, Pomona, CA 925-838-9876 
5-7 Vintiques N.W. Nats (pre 54) Yakima, WA 509-697-7010 
5-7 AHRA Would Finals, SRP, Spokane, WA 509-244-3663 
5-7 Yellowstone Rod Run, West Yellowstone, MT 406-646-9759 
6 NSRA App. Day, Yakima, WA 360-766-6340/509-698-3056 
10 Hot Rod Café Club Cruise Night, (5-9) Post Falls, ID 208-777-1712 
11-14 Pepsi Nightfire Nationals, Firebird, Boise 208-938-8986 
12-14 Cruisin by the Bay 2005, Polson, MT 406-644-4327 
12-14 Soap Lake Pig Run, Soap Lake, WA 509-246-0524 / 246-0574 
12-14 Easyriders Road House Run To Ridin The Rockies, 208-765-6183 
13 Crusin n'Groovin w/Commancheros, Pinehurst, ID 208-682-2778 
13 Ford Show, Open, Sunset Park, Spokane, WA 509-328-1227 
17 Hot Rod Café Club Cruise Night, Hosted By The Corvette Club
509-922-8142 & Slow Drags (5-9) Post Falls, ID 208-777-1712 
18 Goodguys Great Northwest Nats, Kick Off Party, The Hot Rod
Café, Post Falls, ID (Starts 4pm) 208-777-1712 
19-20 Igniters "Ignite The Nites", (open) Libby, MT 406-293-2633 
19-21 Goodguys Great Northwest Nats, Spokane, WA 925-838-9876 
20 Cops-n-Kids, Downtown, 7pm-12, Spokane, WA 509-499-4321 
20 "Excelerator" Silverwood Theme Park, ID 208-683-3400 ex121 
24 Hot Rod Café Club Cruise Night, (5-9) Post Falls, ID 208-777-1712 
25-27 Lewiston Hot August Nights, Lewiston, ID 208-743-1122 
26-28 Goodguys West Coast Nationals, Pleasanton, CA 925-838-9876 
27 Inland NW. Camaro Open S&S, Spokane, WA 509-953-8914 
28 Dave Rogers Memorial Drags, SRP, Spokane, WA 509-244-3663 
31 Hot Rod Café Club Cruise Night, (5-9) Post Falls, ID 208-777-1712 

September 2005 
3-4 Goodguys NW. Nos Drags, (72) Seattle, WA 925-838-9876 
3-4 "Coster Classic" Silverwood Theme Park., ID 208-683-3400 x121 
7 Hot Rod Café Club Cruise Night, (5-9) Post Falls, ID 208-777-1712 
9-10 Wheelin Walla Walla, S&S WA 509-529-3558 
9-10 Queen City Cruise, Nelson, BC 250-354-1317 
9-10 Fall In Lake Chelan, Chelan, WA 509-682-2366 
10 Mini Rod Run S&S @ Hot Rod Café, Post Falls, ID 208-777-1712 
10 Fast & the Past S&S, Connell, WA 509-234-0195 
11 7th Haulin Grass, Millwood Park, Spokane,WA 509-487-2821 
14 Hot Rod Café Club Cruise Night, (5-9) Post Falls, ID 208-777-1712 
16-17 20th First Frost Fun Run, Missoula, MT 406-626-4305 / 543-5060 
16-18 K.S.R.A. Kamloops Fun Run, Chase, BC 250-578-8414 
17 All Clubs Picnic, Valley Mission Pk., Spokane, WA 509-953-8914 
17 Palouse Days Show & Shine, (open) Plouse, WA 509-878-1991 
18 Deer Park Dragster Reuion, SRP, Spokane, WA 509-244-3663 
18 " Just Park It " Tour, Spokane, WA 509-928-8390 
21 Hot Rod Café Club Cruise Night, (5-9) Post Falls, ID 208-777-1712 
23-25 Creston Valley Fall Campout-S&S, Creston, BC 250-428-5900 
24 Top Hat Pub Block Party, 12pm-?, Spokane, WA 509-489-6540 
24 Diamonds S&S, Fairmont Mall, Spokane, WA 509-499-4321 
24 Hot Rod Café, Graffiti Sound Solutions & Easyrider Road House
Season Closer Block Party, Post Falls, ID 208-777-1712 
24-25 Corvette Fall Cruise to Canada, Spokane, WA 509-922-8142 
25 Shaw Sprint S&S, Spokane, WA 509-489-4144 
28 Hot Rod Café Club Cruise Night, Season Closer Party, (5-9)
Post Falls, ID 208-777-1712 
30-2 3rd Wings & Wheels Festival, Wenatchee, WA 509-884-7053 

October 2005 
1 Fall Swap Meet, Firebird, Boise, ID 208-938-8986 
1 Vintiques Un Run, Union Gap, WA 509-697-7010 
2 King Of The Hill Drags, SRP, Spokane, WA 509-244-3663 
7-9 NSRA Golden St. St. Rd. Nats. Sacramento, CA 303-776-7841 
8-9 Monroe Swap Meet, Monroe, WA 360-366-0188 
13-16 NAPA Halloween Classic, Firebird, Boisc, ID 208-938-8986 
15-16 N.W. Car Collectors Show & Swap, Portland, OR 503-694-6922 
29-30 Goodguys Fuel & Gas Finals, Bakersfield, CA 925-838-9876 

November 2005 
5 Inland Northwest Car Club Scholarship Dinner & Auction,
Mukougowa, Ft. Wright Spokane, WA. For Tickets Please
Call 509-893-9181 or 509-226-9911 
5-6 Olympic Vintage Swap Meet, Bermerton, WA 360-638-2404 
12-13 Goodguys Autumn Get-Together, Pleasanton, CA 925-838-98


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

hope you didnt have to type all that


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@Mar 15 2005, 05:57 PM
> *hope you didnt have to type all that
> [snapback]2855204[/snapback]​*


he copy and pasted :biggrin:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@Mar 15 2005, 04:57 PM
> *hope you didnt have to type all that
> [snapback]2855204[/snapback]​*


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

naw jus fuckin wit ya.... i've been to a ew of them shows.... pretty good lookin stuff to get some ideas from the rodders and they take a few back as well, and beside they get a chance to see that we aren't just a bunch of thugs....


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Mar 15 2005, 08:23 PM
> *naw jus fuckin wit ya.... i've been to a ew of them shows.... pretty good lookin stuff to get some ideas from the rodders and they take a few back as well, and beside they get a chance to see that we aren't just a bunch of thugs....
> [snapback]2855710[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@Mar 15 2005, 03:57 PM
> *hope you didnt have to type all that
> [snapback]2855204[/snapback]​*


Yeah man my fingers are still cramped. No just kidding i copy and pasted. But if you guys get a chance to hit up the "hot rod" parts swap meets i would definitly recomend it. Ive been going for years and always leave broke and happy


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Not really related but since I know this is the spot for the NWers... I got hella good season tickets to the mariners and alot of the games i cant make it too. If you want the hook up on some pm me.

here is a link to the games i have left for sale...
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...st=0&p=2870569&


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

bret, let me know what games you can't make homie... maybe i can take some of them off your hands.... 



> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Mar 18 2005, 01:37 PM
> *Not really related but since I know this is the spot for the NWers... I got hella good season tickets to the mariners and alot of the games i cant make it too. If you want the hook up on some pm me.
> 
> here is a link to the games i have left for sale...
> ...


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Sup Rob, click on the link on my post up there ^ and theres a list with dates. Let me know if you want some. Peace.


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

ok......i need to know if this is all the dates for all the club/big shows? we need to plan for in june as of right now seeing that's looking to be the only time left on the calendar that no shows are happening. until it is confirmed with dates and times don't ask or i'll have to shank ya! :roflmao:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

You can ADD ours THE BIG GLADIATOR SHOW to benefit The Childrens Leukemia Foundation, the date is for September 11. I will post Flyers when they are done And for sure you all want to make it to this one, it's a good cause as you all can see. Lets do this.........................Thank you


THE JENDA'S


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Mar 30 2005, 06:47 PM
> *You can ADD ours THE BIG GLADIATOR SHOW to benefit CHAGO and his family, the date is for JULY 24th. I'm still working on a location and will post flyers when it's locked in. And for sure you all want to make it to this one, it's a good cause as you all can see in the Topic for him. Lets do this.........................Thank you
> THE JENDA'S
> [snapback]2930882[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by carmelcandy_@Mar 30 2005, 04:56 PM
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2930923[/snapback]​*



Happy Birthday Sweetheart, hope to see you at the pre-party as well as the show!!


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Mar 30 2005, 06:57 PM
> *Happy Birthday Sweetheart, hope to see you at the pre-party as well as the show!!
> [snapback]2930936[/snapback]​*


yeah happy b'day carmel darling........

pre-party? brandy you gots to give up the details so we can be there!!!!!!!


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Mar 30 2005, 06:10 PM
> *yeah happy b'day carmel darling........
> 
> pre-party? brandy you gots to give up the details so we can be there!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2931234[/snapback]​*


I will as soon as I have all the details worked out. It will be like last year PRE-SHOW party on Saturday with the Show on Sunday... You know how we do it.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Mar 30 2005, 08:13 PM
> *I will as soon as I have all the details worked out.  It will be like last year PRE-SHOW party on Saturday with the Show on Sunday... You know how we do it.
> [snapback]2931241[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## westside206rain (Apr 8, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## CREM8R (Sep 27, 2003)

A good place to find a list of NW car shows is in Cruzin' Magazine. I think they have some listed at their website, but there are tons more listed in the mag. Mostly rod shows, but quite a few cater to all makes, models and years. It's worth picking up a copy, and they do pretty much nothing but NW stuff. There's prolly 500 shows listed in the new issue.


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

There you are Crem8R, you have a PM. Thanks


----------



## CREM8R (Sep 27, 2003)

Got it, thanks!
You'll hear me coming cuz I just took the baffles out of the sidepipes!
 



> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Apr 2 2005, 08:06 PM
> *There you are Crem8R, you have a PM. Thanks
> [snapback]2945372[/snapback]​*


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Mar 30 2005, 04:13 PM
> *I will as soon as I have all the details worked out.  It will be like last year PRE-SHOW party on Saturday with the Show on Sunday... You know how we do it.
> [snapback]2931241[/snapback]​*


I'M IN,...ANYTHING TO HELP!!!!!!!! LET ME KNOW!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: COME ON PEOPLE LETS MAKE IT A BIG ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MAUIMALIBU78 (Jan 13, 2003)

IM DOWN JUST LET KNOW WHAT I CAN DO TO HELP :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MAUIMALIBU78_@Apr 3 2005, 04:20 PM
> *IM DOWN JUST LET KNOW WHAT I CAN DO TO HELP  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2948496[/snapback]​*



I will contact you when the flyer is finalized as well as what I need help with, please pass the word and lets do this NORTHWEST style...


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Apr 3 2005, 10:42 PM
> *I will contact you when the flyer is finalized as well as what I need help with, please pass the word and lets do this NORTHWEST style...
> [snapback]2949706[/snapback]​*


Brandy :wave: 

you know we down! :thumbsup: just let us know.............


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Mar 30 2005, 06:57 PM
> *Happy Birthday Sweetheart, hope to see you at the pre-party as well as the show!!
> [snapback]2930936[/snapback]​*


thanks sweety! you know i will be there, just let me know when and where! :biggrin:


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Mar 30 2005, 08:10 PM
> *yeah happy b'day carmel darling........
> 
> pre-party? brandy you gots to give up the details so we can be there!!!!!!!
> [snapback]2931234[/snapback]​*


thanks boo! hey brenda, did u ever sale black magic? I dont see how no one could past up that ride, u where giving it away at a bomb azz price!


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by carmelcandy_@Apr 4 2005, 07:34 AM
> *thanks boo! hey brenda, did u ever sale black magic? I dont see how no one could past up that ride, u where giving it away at a bomb azz price!
> [snapback]2950863[/snapback]​*



Hi Honey, wasn't selling the cutty (Black Magic) I was selling my car the Grand Prix and yes it's gone
:tears: :tears: but maybe the person that bought it will bring it out some. It's all good we have two coming out the cutty (chris's car Radical) and another real pretty cutty that is a double pump. So we will still be doing it. Hey I need your help passing the word in Spokane for our show so let me know by PM where to send Flyers K Thanks and I will keep in contact..

Brandy


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Apr 4 2005, 09:54 AM
> *Hi Honey, wasn't selling the cutty (Black Magic) I was selling my car the Grand Prix and yes it's gone
> :tears: :tears: but maybe the person that bought it will bring it out some. It's all good we have two coming out the cutty (chris's car Radical) and another real pretty cutty that is a double pump. So we will still be doing it. Hey I need your help passing the word in Spokane for our show so let me know by PM where to send Flyers K Thanks and I will keep in contact..
> 
> ...


oh thats koo. I cant wait to see the new rides. Hey, you know I got your back. I would be more than happy to pass the word along. I will hit you on the pm. :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by carmelcandy_@Apr 4 2005, 11:25 AM
> *oh thats koo. I cant wait to see the new rides. Hey, you know I got your back. I would be more than happy to pass the word along. I will hit you on the pm. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2951307[/snapback]​*


hopefully i will get to meet you in person at the show!


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by carmelcandy_@Apr 4 2005, 11:25 AM
> *oh thats koo. I cant wait to see the new rides. Hey, you know I got your back. I would be more than happy to pass the word along. I will hit you on the pm. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2951307[/snapback]​*


hopefully i will get to meet you in person at the show!


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by carmelcandy_@Apr 4 2005, 11:25 AM
> *oh thats koo. I cant wait to see the new rides. Hey, you know I got your back. I would be more than happy to pass the word along. I will hit you on the pm. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2951307[/snapback]​*


hopefully i will get to meet you in person at the show!


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by carmelcandy_@Apr 4 2005, 11:25 AM
> *oh thats koo. I cant wait to see the new rides. Hey, you know I got your back. I would be more than happy to pass the word along. I will hit you on the pm. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2951307[/snapback]​*


hopefully i will get to meet you in person at the show!


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by carmelcandy_@Apr 4 2005, 11:25 AM
> *oh thats koo. I cant wait to see the new rides. Hey, you know I got your back. I would be more than happy to pass the word along. I will hit you on the pm. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2951307[/snapback]​*


hopefully i will get to meet you in person at the show!


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Apr 4 2005, 12:13 PM
> *hopefully i will get to meet you in person at the show!
> [snapback]2951488[/snapback]​*


fo sho, always nice to meet new peeps. :biggrin: Are you going to appleblossom?


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by carmelcandy_@Apr 4 2005, 01:59 PM
> *fo sho, always nice to meet new peeps. :biggrin:  Are you going to appleblossom?
> [snapback]2951837[/snapback]​*


i hope to have bought my caddy and have it ready by then. i could drive my truck so i'm not sure if i'm going. i will let you know if i do!


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Apr 4 2005, 03:47 PM
> *i hope to have bought my caddy and have it ready by then. i could drive my truck so i'm not sure if i'm going. i will let you know if i do!
> [snapback]2952515[/snapback]​*


 thats koo, either way let me know. :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by carmelcandy_@Apr 4 2005, 05:36 PM
> *thats koo, either way let me know. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2952900[/snapback]​*


aiight!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WHATS UP ALL.. 


FOR THOSE OF YOU WHO HAVE CHECKED OUT THE LICK N TRICKS VIDEO-

WE WANT TO BRING IT TO ANOTHER LEVEL THIS YEAR. TRY TO BRING THE NW A LITTLE CLOSER TOGETHER SHOP VISITS, BBQS, THE STREETS AND OF COURSE AT THE SHOWS. BASICALLY TRY TO SHOWCASE WHAT THE NW HAS TO OFFER, WE ALL KNOW THE NORTHWEST DOESNT GET THAT MUCH EXPOSURE... WE ALL SPEND ALOT OF TIME AND MONEY GOING TO EVENTS TO DO WHAT WE LOVE TO DO. THE GOAL IS TO CREATE A RESPECTABLE DVD TO KEEP FOR OUR OWN MEMORYS BUT ALSO BE ABLE TO SHOW THE WORLD THAT LOWRIDING UP HEAR IS NO JOKE. OH YES THE NEXT DVD WILL INCLUDE ALL LOCAL MUSIC ARTISTS.

IF ANYONE IS INTERESTED IN HELPING OUT, IDEAS, COMMENTS-

IT WOULD BE TIGHT TO GROUP EVERONES HOME VIDEOS AND PUT THEM ON ONE DVD. MAYBE A SLIDE SHOW OF PHOTOS OF PAST SHOWS???


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

yeah it sounds good but we gotta get mofo's out to the shows first. but i'm down for it fo sho!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

FO SHO


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@Apr 4 2005, 09:36 PM
> *FO SHO
> [snapback]2953978[/snapback]​*


yall having a show this year?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

NOT A SHOW MORE OF A FAMILY STYLE BBQ


JUNE 26TH VANCOUVER LAKE PARK HOPE 2 SEE U THERE!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WE ARE GETTING GREAT SUPPORT FROM THE PEOPLE WHO ARENT ON LAYITLOW IN OREGON. ALL YOU LIL'RS WHATS UP?


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@Apr 5 2005, 08:43 AM
> *WE ARE GETTING GREAT SUPPORT FROM THE PEOPLE WHO ARENT ON LAYITLOW IN OREGON. ALL YOU LIL'RS WHATS UP?
> [snapback]2956116[/snapback]​*



great support for what?


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@Apr 4 2005, 10:32 PM
> *NOT A SHOW MORE OF A FAMILY STYLE BBQ
> JUNE 26TH VANCOUVER LAKE PARK HOPE 2 SEE U THERE!
> [snapback]2954285[/snapback]​*


well try and be there fo sho!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

PEOPLE WANT TO SUPPORT THE NEW DVD IN OREGON... OR MAYBE THEY WERE TALKIN BOUT THE NEW STREET STARS


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@Apr 5 2005, 11:11 AM
> *PEOPLE WANT TO SUPPORT THE NEW DVD IN OREGON... OR MAYBE THEY WERE TALKIN BOUT THE NEW STREET STARS
> [snapback]2957044[/snapback]​*



oh support the dvd, i didnt know what you were talkin bout, even i support the licks in tricks video :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

HOPE ALL IS WELL IN YOUR WORLD NICK, CHEHALIS IS COMIN UP QUICK! CANT WAIT. THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT- IM DOWN FOR ANYONE WHO TRUELY DOWN FOR RIDIN. I HELPED OUT LICK N TRICKS TOO. IT ALL GOOD.


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@Apr 5 2005, 12:27 PM
> *HOPE ALL IS WELL IN YOUR WORLD NICK, CHEHALIS IS COMIN UP QUICK! CANT WAIT. THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT- IM DOWN FOR ANYONE WHO TRUELY DOWN FOR RIDIN. I HELPED OUT LICK N TRICKS TOO. IT ALL GOOD.
> [snapback]2957412[/snapback]​*



theres some new cars and some redone cars commin to chehalis :biggrin: its gonna be a good start of the season, cant wait to see how it goes down and see some hoimes i havnt seen in a bit, and everything is really good right now thanks ryan just hella busy but im getting everything done now so i can attend every show out here this year just like i did the past 2 years and were going out of state this year also, cant wait.....


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

TIGHT


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

Tight!!!!!!


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

shit all i know is that i had my peeps pick up that licks n tricks dvd today while i was at work, i cant wait to get out of school tonight to see it! :biggrin: been waiting to see some NW action!


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

HOW BOUT A REVIEW WHEN YOUR DONE GIRL??


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG NICK_@Apr 5 2005, 02:33 PM
> *theres some new cars and some redone cars commin to chehalis :biggrin:  its gonna be a good start of the season, cant wait to see how it goes down and see some hoimes i havnt seen in a bit, and everything is really good right now thanks ryan just hella busy but im getting everything done now so i can attend every show out here this year just like i did the past 2 years and were going out of state this year also, cant wait.....
> [snapback]2957442[/snapback]​*


yeah hopefully i will have mine and it will be ready!


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@Apr 5 2005, 04:33 PM
> *HOW BOUT A REVIEW WHEN YOUR DONE GIRL??
> [snapback]2958051[/snapback]​*


 oh u know this, i am a huge critic, i will let u know if i like it or not, believe me. :biggrin: but from what i have been told so far, it is a good dvd. oh yeah, who ever said i was a girl?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

DONT BE TOO CRITICAL :biggrin:


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@Apr 5 2005, 06:05 PM
> *DONT BE TOO CRITICAL :biggrin:
> [snapback]2958449[/snapback]​*


 of course not.


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@Apr 4 2005, 08:28 PM
> *WHATS UP ALL..
> FOR THOSE OF YOU WHO HAVE CHECKED OUT THE LICK N TRICKS VIDEO-
> 
> ...


sounds good to me to homie... don't forget to bring the video cameras to the Chaney Stadium show Sept 24th.....


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Apr 7 2005, 07:20 PM
> *sounds good to me to homie... don't forget to bring the video cameras to the Chaney Stadium show Sept 24th.....
> [snapback]2969682[/snapback]​*


oh cool. now i can say "HEY MOM LOOK I'M ON TV" 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

So I finally coped the dvd, it was koo. I am just happy someone came out with something for the NW. I look forward to seeing the next one. :biggrin:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by carmelcandy_@Apr 8 2005, 09:17 AM
> *So I finally coped the dvd, it was koo.  I am just happy someone  came out with something for the NW. I look forward to seeing the next one. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2972035[/snapback]​*


that's all? it was just cool? any other comments?  :biggrin:


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by loriding69_@Apr 8 2005, 09:45 AM
> *that's all? it was just cool? any other comments?    :biggrin:
> [snapback]2972160[/snapback]​*


i mean it was not the greatest, i aint going to lie. i have seen better, but the point is he was repin the NW . it was his first dvd so i give him that. i like would like to see some more hop off's, a fight or two, but again it was his first dvd, and getting responses from the consumer can and will help him produce a better dvd. i am sure tricks and licks #2 will be even better then the first, and i will buy it. :biggrin: I would like to say something to the person who producd and made the dvd, all i have to say is................................................














































good job! :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WONT SEE ANY FIGHTS OUR DVDS- DONT GET ME WRONG SHIT IS FUNNY I EVEN OWN A COPY WORLD GREATEST FIGHT VIDEOS- BUT LETS LEAVE IT TO THEM. THIS SCENE IS SUFFERING ENOUGH WITH BAD STEREOTYPES.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

I haven't seen the dvd yet but like i have said before people can only film what happen(I mean the hops and shows fuck the fights leave that shit out) so when some one says i wish there was more action on the dvd well me too so lets all get out there to every show we can and support the nw shows as much as we can and make the action for the dvd's


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 9 2005, 12:08 AM
> *I haven't seen the dvd yet but like i have said before people can only film what happen(I mean the hops and shows fuck the fights leave that shit out) so when some one says i wish there was more action on the dvd well me too so lets all get out there to every show we can and support the nw shows as much as we can and make the action for the dvd's
> [snapback]2975658[/snapback]​*


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Apr 10 2005, 09:39 AM
> *  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2978825[/snapback]​*


i second that motion. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress_@Apr 7 2005, 11:20 PM
> *sounds good to me to homie... don't forget to bring the video cameras to the Chaney Stadium show Sept 24th.....
> [snapback]2969682[/snapback]​*



IF THATS AN INVITE BRO WE WILL BE THERE :biggrin: 
SHOW SOUNDS IMPRESSIVE.

PM FOR ANYTHING...


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

BIG TONE SUMMED IT UP. HE IS A O G MUCH RESPECT ON DOING IT RIGHT BRO-


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@Apr 10 2005, 10:24 AM
> *IF THATS AN INVITE BRO WE WILL BE THERE :biggrin:
> SHOW SOUNDS IMPRESSIVE.
> 
> ...


dawg, you know the UCE family is always invited....


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

BigTone always has good words of wisdom....


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

I didnt mean actully fights, that is my bad for the clarification. I was meaning more shit talking, not actully hot heads, but peeps saying my shit is better then ur shit, then they have a hop against each other. I guess shit like that. But all in all the dvd was tight. When is the next one coming out?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

LOOK OUT FOR THE RIDER CHRONICLES COMING TO A SHOW NEAR YOU.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@Apr 11 2005, 10:53 AM
> *LOOK OUT FOR THE RIDER CHRONICLES COMING TO A SHOW NEAR YOU.
> [snapback]2983520[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

thanks ryan i got my licks & tricks dvd yesterday :biggrin: 

i really needed to see some nw action since this winter has been so borring :biggrin: 

the dvd was a good motivation to get street stars #2 out :biggrin: 

over all i liked the dvd and would buy more, its not the best but its far from the worst, but then again im a lowrider dvd fan i like them all, and i buy them all from hogg to dippin, so keep up the good work its all good for the nw!!!



so there you go like the dvd says "This is the Northwest Lowrider Video" :0 :0 :0


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

one love bro


----------



## BIG NICK (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by USOPDX_@Apr 12 2005, 02:22 PM
> *one love bro
> [snapback]2990251[/snapback]​*



always homie. :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

WHEN DO WE GET 2 SEE THE NEXT ONE?


----------



## CREM8R (Sep 27, 2003)

April:
23 Dogwood show & shine Lewiston, ID 208-792-2447
23 Viewlands car show Seattle, WA 206-571-0202

24 Homecoming car show College Place, WA 509-529-9195
24 Spring Open car show Covington, WA 206-241-2206
24 All City Rally Olympia, WA 253-848-7066
24 Breakfast & Poker Run Puyallup, WA 253-566-4374
24 April Showers show & shine Burlington, WA 360-855-1425


----------



## CREM8R (Sep 27, 2003)

The 5th Annual KBSG Classic Car Cruise In
Located at the South Hill Mall in the Sears Parking Lot
3500 South Meridian in Puyallup

FREE registration from 8-10am
Classic Car Show and live KBSG broadcast from 8am-3pm
Show off your classic ride, win prizes, enjoy music, and more!

For the first time ever, KBSG will be selling Classic Car Cruise In t-shirts!
There will be a limited supply, so make sure to get yours early!

http://kbsg.com/listingsentryheadline.asp?...84&pt=headlines


----------



## Mr Livin Low (Nov 16, 2003)

Some people would probly say beter late than never.Our club is geting together this saturday for a little spring thing. Were gonna B.B.Q .And hang out at the park. We welcome or invite anyone who is afiliated with the lowrider comunity.For more information and details you can e-mail me for place and time.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Livin Low_@Apr 22 2005, 09:00 AM
> *Some people would probly say beter late than never.Our club is geting together this saturday for a little spring thing. Were gonna B.B.Q .And hang out at the park. We welcome or invite anyone who is afiliated with the lowrider comunity.For more information and details you can e-mail me for place and time.
> [snapback]3035544[/snapback]​*


we are there :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lil_Rob00_@Feb 7 2005, 03:05 PM
> *May 1
> 12pm to 6pm
> Boise State Universty
> ...


Just recived word last night that Firme Image Car club out of Salt Lake is supposed to be coming up for this car show. Any one from Firme Image know if this is true? Would like to met some of you guys.


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

ttt


----------



## 70impalagirl (Jul 22, 2003)

Thought anyone might want to go to a family type event this Sunday May 22nd. It is at St. Martins College in Lacey Washington - just 60 miles south of Seattle and 110 miles north of Portland Oregon. It is the Lacey fun fair and car show. Those of you who went to the Royal Image of Olympia car show year before last know where it is, that is where they held the show before they moved it to behind the Target store last year. It has always been fun in years past, all types of cars show there from hotrods to ratrods to full kustoms to lowriders. Everyone is welcome and treated equally, there are several awards that go by year rather than style - kinda like most hotrod shows have. There are plenty of booths for the kids such as face painting, games, and art. Also food and vendors for a variety of things. Cross your fingers that it doesn't rain! It starts at 11am and goes until 3pm - not to long - I like that! The entry fee is $20.00 - Just thought I might throw this one out there for anyone itching to start the season early if you don't have anything else planned this weekend. Hope to see ya!
Amy D. Hall
Secretary
United Classics C.C.
Olympia, Washington


----------



## CREM8R (Sep 27, 2003)

Did they have a good turnout? I was in Montana so I wasn't able to make it.



> _Originally posted by 70impalagirl_@May 20 2005, 12:47 AM
> *Thought anyone might want to go to a family type event this Sunday May 22nd. It is at St. Martins College in Lacey Washington - just 60 miles south of Seattle and 110 miles north of Portland Oregon. It is the Lacey fun fair and car show. Those of you who went to the Royal Image of Olympia car show year before last know where it is, that is where they held the show before they moved it to behind the Target store last year. It has always been fun in years past, all types of cars show there from hotrods to ratrods to full kustoms to lowriders. Everyone is welcome and treated equally, there are several awards that go by year rather than style - kinda like most hotrod shows have.  There are plenty of booths for the kids such as face painting, games, and art. Also food and vendors for a variety of things. Cross your fingers that it doesn't rain! It starts at 11am and goes until 3pm - not to long - I like that! The entry fee is $20.00 - Just thought I might throw this one out there for anyone itching to start the season early if you don't have anything else planned this weekend. Hope to see ya!
> Amy D. Hall
> Secretary
> ...


----------



## CREM8R (Sep 27, 2003)

1st Annual F-Dub Car Show
June 4th
Todd Beamer High School
35999 16th Avenue South
Federal Way
Lowrider, Custom, Stock, Import, Hot Rods, Sport Bike & Choppers
$10 entry fee (free to spectators)
Set-up 6-9am
Show 9-4pm
All proceeds go to the American Cancer Society
For info contact Ian at: [email protected]


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

Can someone please post up more info on the Showtime show next weekend. Or post up a flyer.
I know its Sat June 18 I guess all I need is the loacation and directions.  

I hear there is a show Sunday in Auburn anyone got info on this? 

And anyone have a list of lolo shows from here on out.
Thanx


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Jun 11 2005, 08:44 PM
> *Can someone please post up more info on the Showtime show next weekend. Or post up a flyer.
> I know its Sat June 18 I guess all I need is the loacation and directions.
> 
> ...





http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=179508&st=0


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Jun 11 2005, 11:08 PM
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=179508&st=0
> [snapback]3260877[/snapback]​*


Thanx I got an address from the link how you get there from the south? This west Seattle around Roxbury?


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Jun 13 2005, 10:19 PM
> *Thanx I got an address from the link how you get there from the south? This west Seattle around Roxbury?
> [snapback]3270014[/snapback]​*


Kinda near Roxbury...but its on the north end of 1st Ave( Buriens Auto Row ) in a area refered to TopHat cause there is a Shop up there with a Giant Top hat on the roof....


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Merge onto I-5 N. 
Merge onto WA-518 W via EXIT 154 toward BURIEN. 3.6 miles 
Merge onto WA-509 N toward SEATTLE. 1.1 miles 
Take the SO. 128TH ST. exit. 0.2 miles 
Turn LEFT onto S 128TH ST. 0.3 miles 
Turn RIGHT onto 1ST AVE S. 1.2 miles 
End at 10821 1st Ave S
Seattle, WA 98168-1309, US 

Just helping out..Hope to make it


----------



## NorthWest Savage (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TEGOJUA_@Jun 11 2005, 07:44 PM
> *Can someone please post up more info on the Showtime show next weekend. Or post up a flyer.
> I know its Sat June 18 I guess all I need is the loacation and directions.
> 
> ...



yeah there a hot rod type of show at chinook elementry school on auburn way s.


----------



## CREM8R (Sep 27, 2003)

Sunday June 19
9-3
Chinook Elementary School
3502 Auburn Way South, Auburn
All makes and models of vehicles welcome
Registration starts at 8am
Cost: Non-perishable food item(s)
Goody bags to the first 250
Food
Vendors
Dash plaque to the first 100
Back seat driver & crazy skills contests
Kids activities
Music
50 awards and lots of door prizes
www.nwfamilychurch.com
253-939-0980
I went to this one a couple years ago, it was very enjoyable and can't beat the price!
 



> _Originally posted by juiced67impala_@Jun 14 2005, 10:23 AM
> *-yeah there a hot rod type of show at chinook elementry school on auburn way s.
> [snapback]3271581[/snapback]​*


----------



## CREM8R (Sep 27, 2003)

Here's another one on the 19th:
Cruise on the Hill
North Mason United Methodist Church
25140 NE State Route 3 Belfair
253-884-1331

11-3:30pm
$15
Proceeds will benefit Music On The Hill, a community music program

Catagories:
Pastors Choice
Best of Show
Best Custom
Best Graphics
Best Interior
Best Paint
Best Original
Best Ford
Best Chevy
Best Truck
(Voting by participants and spectators)


----------



## CREM8R (Sep 27, 2003)

Baxter Auto Parts Tuesday-Nite Cruise-In
Every Tuesday night starting June 14th
5-9pm
Open to all special interest vehicles
5950 North 9th Street Tacoma


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Did that law on hydraulics ever get passed?


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

A LAW LIKE THAT WOULD NEVER PASS


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Jun 15 2005, 10:33 AM
> *Did that law on hydraulics ever get passed?
> [snapback]3276333[/snapback]​*


It's still in the governors office being looked at. from what somerstyle told me is that they are thinking about having some cars hit switches while going around corners. not sure if there is anything else but that's all he told me at the chehalis show.


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

It's still in the governors office being looked at. from what somerstyle told me is that they are thinking about having some cars hit switches while going around corners. not sure if there is anything else but that's all he told me at the chehalis show



Man I hope that passes I'll move back to Sunnyside.


----------



## loriding69 (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ren_@Jun 15 2005, 02:59 PM
> *It's still in the governors office being looked at. from what somerstyle told me is that they are thinking about having some cars hit switches while going around corners. not sure if there is anything else but that's all he told me at the chehalis show
> Man I hope that passes I'll move back to Sunnyside.
> [snapback]3277479[/snapback]​*


oh that will be a good day for lowriders when that passes.


----------



## Mr.Droopy (Apr 10, 2005)

What law is that?


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@Jun 15 2005, 09:07 AM~3276568
> *A LAW LIKE THAT WOULD NEVER PASS
> *


IT WORKED.


----------



## kingoflacz (Jan 8, 2005)

damn i lost the 2009 schudule for the n.w... got dates for shows & cruises???


----------



## Woodside (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kingoflacz_@May 10 2009, 11:14 PM~13848904
> *damn  i lost the 2009 schudule for the n.w... got  dates  for  shows & cruises???
> *


why y0u finally bustin out?????????


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 13 2009, 08:31 PM~12697263
> *IT WORKED.
> *


i remeber eating those words with pleasure. :biggrin: 

woody where u been dog? hope its goin good.


----------



## latinxs (Jun 15, 2007)

A car and truck and bike show in Caldwell Idaho. August 22nd here is the flyer hope to see you all there. Free to the spectators!


----------

